# Photography Competition



## fmueller (May 7, 2005)

I am fairly new to this site - well, I joined up a while ago, but am an infrequent visitor. What I wonder about every time I come here is the photography competition forum right at the top of the forum index. Do we still have those competitions, or is that of historical interest only? :confused1:

Frank


----------

